# Three day domestic white goods coure- taking the urine



## BRITSPARK (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like a pure money making exercise to me:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

"white goods"?

Is that brit speak for bathroom fixtures? 

You should come here in the spring when all the department stores have their "whites sale". That means linens, to us.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> "white goods"?
> 
> Is that brit speak for bathroom fixtures?
> 
> You should come here in the spring when all the department stores have their "whites sale". That means linens, to us.


major appliances.

Think of all the Best Buy (that's a big chain) delivery guys here who screw up attaching cords to ovens and dryers.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

white goods are fridge, microwave, washing machines, dishwashers:-or generally kitchen domestic appliances


----------

